# Kann WinRAR archiv nicht entpacken.



## sleepo (23. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute, cih weis nich ob das hier reinpasst. Aber das hier ist das einzige Forum in dem ich wirklich Hilfe finde.

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein 1,2 GB großes WinRAR archiv. wenn ich es entpacken will, kommt immer eine fehlermeldung.

Passwort ist keines drin.  Wie komm ich an die Daten ?

mfg Christian


----------



## Georg Melher (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

was ist in dem Archiv ? Ist es von Dir gepackt oder hast Du es neulich herunter geladen ?
Manchmal gibt es Probleme, wenn man nicht die gleiche Version nutzt, mit welcher das Archiv gepackt wurde.


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Mai 2004)

moin


Wäre nciht schlecht wenn du mal schreibst was das für eine Fehlermeldung ist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## sleepo (23. Mai 2004)

!   D:\german.rar: CRC failed in cd2\AVSEQ01.MPG. The file is corrupt

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Präsentation aus meiner Arbeit. Meine Mitarbeiter haben sie gepackt und mir dann hochgeladen.


Ich lade mir mal die neuste version von WinRAR vielleciht ght es dann.


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. Mai 2004)

Klingt eher nach einer Raubkopie eines Filmes ....

Wie dem auch sei, bei nem CRC Fehler wirst nicht viel machen können, ausser, das sie es dir nochmal zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## sleepo (23. Mai 2004)

Also bitte, mit Raubkopien hab ich nichts am hut.
Das ist ein Präsentationsfilm im VCD format.

Meine Kollegen sagten mir, sie könnten das File ohne Probleme öffnen, allerdings hätten sie winRAR vers. 2.9.
also hab mir schnell die Version 2.9 geholt und bei der kam dann die Fehlermeldung "kopf zerstört". kann ich den irgendwie reparieren o.ä.?

mfg christian


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte Dir da nichts unterstellen, es hatt mich nur die Größe, Format und der Pfad etc. ein wenig in diese Richtung getrieben ...

Nun ja, RAR speichert ja Wiederherstellungsdaten mit (was eingestellt werden kann, wieviel Prozent der Daten dies betreffen soll). Dies wird dann auch automatisch (sofern ich mich nicht täusche) angewandt. In deinem Fall siehts wirklcih so aus, als könntest Du da nicht mehr viel unternehmen.


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Mai 2004)

moin


Ich würde auch mal sagen nochmal neu packen.
Kann aber auch sein das die Datei beim runterladen zerstört wurde! Also lade sie eifach nochmal runter (hoffe du hast kein isdn  )


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

